# Pen Size for Pygmy Goats?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We have three pet Pygmy does at home. I am wondering what you think an ideal pen size for them should be. Ideally, I would love for them to have free-roam of several acres - but, alas, that is not an option. :sigh: 

Their current pen dimensions are approximately 16 x 30 w/ another part of the pen they can roam that is 4 x 50 ft. (it goes behind our house, like an alley).

Most days of the week (when my mom's dumb chickens aren't there) the goaties go next door to a pen that is 16 x 30.

What do ya think? I know it is peanuts compared to what most of you have. . . but is it enough for three small does?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it should be plenty big for them....and on the occassion that you can let them out supervised to run and play, they would get enough exercise......and if they can comfortably move around without being in each others way I'd say that the are fine. :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I took my full size dairy goats off my pasture after one of the horses went on killling rampage, I believe I had 15 goats (8 seniors and yearlings) in a 100x100 lot at one time and that was enough room for them for a couple of months. That sounds like it should be fine for your goaties. I like to take mine on "walks" I'll take a few out at a time and they usually follow me just about anywhere. That makes me feel better about them not getting to roam on 4 acres anymore. I have 3 does and 6 kids in the inclosure now. Toys help make a small pen a little bigger


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

That is definately big enough. :thumb: 
Most of my goats are in smaller pens (Pygmys and full size Nubians.)


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds good and like others said, just let them out to play. I find that my goats stick around. If I were you I think that I would teach them to come like dogs. Train them with raisins. That way when they are out and about they will come when called.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

I would so gladly let them out under supervision but these girls are naughty. :roll: Our neighbor across the street has a beautiful garden and I don't want to risk any problems with her. When it was snowing, we let them out with us to play and they were really good but I don't know if I trust them with all this greenery around now.  I will be taking them on walks in the 2-acre pasture across the street, the grass is really growing and they'll love to munch on some of it.

Thanks again!


----------

